# What are the biggest wheel/tires I can put on a 07 Silverado



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 4, 2012)

without lifting it?  Anyone have any idea?  It is running stock 18 inch wheels right now.

And what are some good looking wheels that I might consider.  The truck is silver in color, Z71.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 4, 2012)

with your torsion bars maxed out and stock rims you can swing 35's. with aftermarket rims, it depends all on the width and the backspacing. those play a HUGE factor


----------



## cmfireman (Jul 5, 2012)

1500 or 2500?  New body or old body style? 

The NBS 1500's don't have torsion bars.

I think a 285/65/18 looks nice on a stock Silverado, and as far as wheels, if you go aftermarket the backspacing and offset will determine the largest size tire you can run without rubbing.

I know you don't want to lift it, but you may want to look into a leveling kit if you're going to run a larger tire than stock. They are relatively cheap and fairly easy to install.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 5, 2012)

what is a NBS silverado?


----------



## cmfireman (Jul 5, 2012)

2007-2012 New body style.  In 07' both old body style and new body style trucks were sold.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 5, 2012)

*It is a 1500 and NBS*

Thanks so far for your comments.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 225/70/19.5's on mine with no lift... If you put a quality brand tire on the 19.5's you'll see 200k miles before replacement.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 6, 2012)

These new body style trucks do not have the clearance that the old ones did. When looking at aftermarket wheels, I would go no less than about +12mm offset, any less than that and you will have some rubbing on the fender wells. (Your factory wheels are +31mm offset.) Your best bet is to have it leveled 2.5" and re aligned first, then you can pick out what you want. You could probably go with a 18 X 8.5 or 18 X 9 wheel with 275 70 18 tires and have no rub. Obviously this is just a start. You will need to visit your tire shop and see what they recommend. I was actually looking for wheels for my wife's Tahoe when I saw your thread.
These look good on black and silver trucks:


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nice wheels*



ranger1977 said:


> These new body style trucks do not have the clearance that the old ones did. When looking at aftermarket wheels, I would go no less than about +12mm offset, any less than that and you will have some rubbing on the fender wells. (Your factory wheels are +31mm offset.) Your best bet is to have it leveled 2.5" and re aligned first, then you can pick out what you want. You could probably go with a 18 X 8.5 or 18 X 9 wheel with 275 70 18 tires and have no rub. Obviously this is just a start. You will need to visit your tire shop and see what they recommend. I was actually looking for wheels for my wife's Tahoe when I saw your thread.
> These look good on black and silver trucks:



What is the make of those wheels?


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 6, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> What is the make of those wheels?



First one is an American Racing, second one is an Enkei, and the third is an Ultra, I believe. Most wheel/tire places will have brochures on the wall with the current models. Some get discontinued after a while. These black/machined finish wheels are the "in" thing right now. I am probably going to put a set on my black '07 silverado soon. They are much lower maintenance than chrome, especially during the winter when the salt/gravel is all over the road.


----------



## cb1967 (Jul 8, 2012)

*tires*

i know anything over a 305/75/18 will scrub bad when turning sharp with mine. and the torsion bars are maxed .


----------

